# Traceroute google.com and post result



## Faun (Oct 17, 2011)

I am getting 12 hops, here

Location: Pune
ISP: BSNL
Plan: 750UL



> 1.  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  1.034 ms  1.338 ms  1.734 ms
> 
> 2.  117.195.64.1 (117.195.64.1)  24.177 ms  26.479 ms  28.671 ms
> 
> ...


----------



## sygeek (Oct 17, 2011)

Location: Lucknow
ISP: BSNL
Plan: 750UL

*Ping*: 94ms
*No. of hops:* 8



> Tracing route to www.l.google.com [74.125.236.83]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
> 13 ms    12 ms    13 ms  117.197.48.1
> ...


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 17, 2011)

BSNL UL750
KErala


> c:\users\username>tracert google.com
> tracing route to google.com [74.125.235.51]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 1     *        *        *     request timed out.
> ...


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2011)

Thane
Local Cable
2Mbps Ul



> more.
> 74.125.73.103 is from United States(US) in region North America
> 
> 
> ...



Why are we doing this anyway?


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2011)

^^so that others can have a reference if they encounter any problem related to this. I was using the SnR thread to see if there was any fault with my line.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...r-ratio-attenuation-rates-bsnl-broadband.html


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

ISP: BSNL
Location: Kolkata
Plan: Home FN500



> C:\Users\*****>tracert Google
> 
> Tracing route to Google [74.125.236.49]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...



So 7 hops.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2011)

> C:\Users\**********>tracert Google
> 
> Tracing route to Google [74.125.236.48]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...


9 hops. 
BSNL 750 UL.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 17, 2011)

ISP:* BSNL*
Location: *Kolkata*
Plan: *BSNL 750 UL*
*Hops-9*
*i.imgur.com/004xE.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 17, 2011)

ISP- *Airtel*
Plan- *2mbps/1299* (20GB FUP) 
Location- *Bhopal*
Ping- *68ms*
Hops- *9*

*i.imgur.com/TIHI7.jpg


----------

